# Bellevue/Clyde Area Fishing?



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Where can I fish for bass from a kayak in the Bellevue/Clyde area? I saw a small reservoir or two on google maps south of Clyde (Racoon Creek Res & Beaver Creek Res.). Any good fishing in either? Also up in Casalia is see a Resthaven Wildlife Area? Norwalk Res? Anything else I am missing in the area?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

All of those are decent choices. I have caught some big bass in raccoon and resthaven pond 8


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I would start off at resthaven....you can get that kayak in a lot of those ponds and in a lot of areas thats been unfished for years......besides 8 those ponds are shallow but all hold fish.....you could really slam some good fish.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've gotten into some really good and consistent bass at Raccoon Cr. on the edge of Clyde from shore. Only kayaked it a few times and honestly did just as good (if not better) from shore. 

Bellevue #5 is a good option for both SMB & LMB. More smallies in general. However, there is conflicting information on if you can take a boat up there. I've never called the city to find out the real answer..... and don't want to know. Fishing the shore with jerkbaits and swimbaits will do you good. You will catch some big smallies high up in the water column there too.

I'm thinking you need a permit to boat in Norwalk? Could be wrong, been a while since i have even been over that way.


----------



## Brutus Bluegill (Apr 30, 2016)

I can't speak for the others but I have caught quite a few LM out of Norwalk 2 and 3 reservoirs, even though I don't target them. The biggest has been about 3 pounds. Reservoir #1 might hold some bass but I don't have a kayak to try it. Technically Norwalk requires a boat/kayak launch permit, and if you go to the parks and rec office, they will sell you a piece of paper for $5/year, but nowhere is it posted on the property, or on their website.


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Beaver creek is also a great place for bass and might even get a walleye or two while your at it but when it's windy I'm not sure you would want to take your kayak out there


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Went to beaver creek a week ago and caught an 11" perch


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Not quite as thick as your lake perch but it had a decent fillet on it


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

The in laws live in York Twp and I will be out that way most of the long (4 day) 4th of July weekend. I plan to take both my bass boat and kayaks. I will hit up Black River in the bass boat one day, east harbor one day but wanted to try the kayak somewhere. I think Resthaven #8 will be my first choice with Racoon Res as a back-up. I am out that way once a month and will start taking my kayak for sure now that I know a few of the local lakes are decent. 

What night are the Clyde fireworks? I am sure that will effect the Raccoon Res fishing.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sunday July 2nd I believe are fireworks beginning at 10pm. I live in york township as well. There is definitely some good fishing in both reservoirs. Evening bite to night bite throwing cranks up onto shore is best producing we've had. Caught some walleye doing that randomly as well! Bass boat should work in both reservoirs too. Need a tag along let me know.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Resthaven would be your best bet, you will get back in some good spots with a kayak.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Scum_Frog said:


> Sunday July 2nd I believe are fireworks beginning at 10pm. I live in york township as well. There is definitely some good fishing in both reservoirs. Evening bite to night bite throwing cranks up onto shore is best producing we've had. Caught some walleye doing that randomly as well! Bass boat should work in both reservoirs too. Need a tag along let me know.


I take my kids to the Clyde fireworks every year at the Racoon Res. It is a good time, so I will be there Sunday evening for sure. The in laws live across the street from the old York School that is tore down now. Used to be G's B's Bee farm and store on SR 20.

Do you fish from shore or kayak?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I literally live half a mile down the road.....head west....last house before 175 intersection lol. We fished from a boat. Banging cranks off the rocks. You would get hit first few cranks. Never tried any thing else but bet it would work. Biggest caught was a 6 pounder....awesome fish....mainly 1-2.5lb fish for most part.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

EJVH3 said:


> Where can I fish for bass from a kayak in the Bellevue/Clyde area? I saw a small reservoir or two on google maps south of Clyde (Racoon Creek Res & Beaver Creek Res.). Any good fishing in either? Also up in Casalia is see a Resthaven Wildlife Area? Norwalk Res? Anything else I am missing in the area?


If you have time and are able to make a little longer drive you might want to take the kayak up to Metzgers marsh.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

ErieEye said:


> If you have time and are able to make a little longer drive you might want to take the kayak up to Metzgers marsh.


Do tell...Continue...


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Probably going to take that bass boat to Black River in Lorain Saturday. Thinking real hard about the Resthaven area on Sunday from the Kayak.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Metzgers is a beautiful place. Lots of Lilly pads, coontail and cattails. It's probably some of the nicest bass habitat you'd ever want to see. It's a topwater fisherman's dream. It's almost overwhelming there's so much there to fish. There's a lot of bass in there and the occasional northern. If you had to choose between resthaven or metzkers, you choose metzkers every day.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree but Metzgers is an hour west of resthaven. Metzgers is awesome and should be considered if out that way.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I just fished Turtle Creek last weekend out of my bass boat. Looks not much further than there.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

That's correct about 10-15mins west


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Bellevue #4 can be fished from a yak as well.
Maybe Attica can chime in on the Bass quality (I'm not a bass guy) but I have caught a few nice ones incidentally while targeting panfish, and I see a fair number of people bass fish it from shore quite often.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep, there is definitely a few quality bass in #4.  I thought there was a sign up there that said no boats though? I could be wrong. Last few years i have fished it more on the ice because it seems to be the only one local that was getting solid with the above normal temps. You can catch those bass through the ice as well.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

might want to check out portage river. not much further than resthaven


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I tore em up in the Portage river a couple weeks ago from my yak but nothing bigger than 16.75. I had a lot of fun still and needed a band aid for my thumb when finished.


----------



## BHoffman50 (Apr 6, 2017)

laynhardwood said:


> I tore em up in the Portage river a couple weeks ago from my yak but nothing bigger than 16.75. I had a lot of fun still and needed a band aid for my thumb when finished.


What area of the Portage?


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

I called the game warden to see about a kayak on res 5 and they said Bellevue has no boats on any of their res. He wished they did. But there are no signs so just pretend you never saw this.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Saw what??


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Where?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

So why does the ODNR list Bellevue Reservoirs as electric only?


----------

